# A More Complete Cartier-Bresson



## distant.star (Feb 13, 2014)

.
If you're in or near France, this looks like the most complete perspective of Cartier-Bresson yet:

"The True Henri Cartier-Bresson"

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/02/13/the-true-henri-cartier-bresson.html


----------

